# What Temp. To Cook Up Some Cannabutter?



## khulozz (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm confused by all these temperatures when cooking up cannabutter, and don't know what is ultimately the most effective temperature. I made cannabutter following the slow cooker method from the growfaq, using five grams of schwag and 1 and 1/3 sticks of butter. but is that really the best method? I think the butter got over the temp of 225 F so that means the THC went through decarboxylation, correct? And is this good? 

I'm so confused, so basically what are the best temps for cooking up cannabutter and how is this related to decarboxylation, and is it a good or bad thing?


----------



## Dizzydawg (Nov 20, 2008)

we once made brownies and my friend managed to full on fuck everything up and wasted a good 50 quids worth of northern lights


----------



## mistaboombastic (Nov 23, 2008)

khulozz said:


> I'm confused by all these temperatures when cooking up cannabutter, and don't know what is ultimately the most effective temperature. I made cannabutter following the slow cooker method from the growfaq, using five grams of schwag and 1 and 1/3 sticks of butter. but is that really the best method? I think the butter got over the temp of 225 F so that means the THC went through decarboxylation, correct? And is this good?
> 
> I'm so confused, so basically what are the best temps for cooking up cannabutter and how is this related to decarboxylation, and is it a good or bad thing?


dude. chill out butter is easy to make....i eat more weed than i smoke...and i smoke/ eat all day...how i make bettur..i get a pound of butter in stick form.preferably without salt...grind up the herb..i let my butter simmer..let it cook without bubbles..dump the herb..let it sit there for awhile stirring occasionally..the kicker to make it potent is to cook it so the butter is green. once it starts to turn brown then youve burned it and it will taste like shit..after about an hour i take it off..strain it with cheese cloth..then cool it down in the freezer till it looks like butter just green... i mkae butter once a week and after a few times you will get the gang of it...good luck
-mistaboombastic


----------



## khulozz (Nov 24, 2008)

Well these are pretty effective! A long body stone, not much of a mindfuck. Unless I smoke beforehand. I did that yesterday and ate two cookies about an hour later, on an empty stomach. I got so high I was actually twitchy, which hasn't happened forever!

Anyway usually eating THC has that effect right, more of a body stone than a high?

And what about decarboxylation, what is that and is it good?


----------

